
Wuhan Is Returning to Life. So Are Its Disputed Wet Markets - vinnyglennon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-08/wuhan-is-returning-to-life-so-are-its-disputed-wet-markets
======
ggm
"wet market" doesn't mean what we think it means. Queen Victoria market,
Melbourne would qualify as a "wet market" because it's selling fish and meat.
If people want to talk specifically about live animal markets they need
another label.

